# Is there anything I can do to get reg papers?



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

I bought a registered 1/2 Arabian in Feb 2013. The owner, a friend, and I had a promissory note drawn up & notarized because I moved her to another barn in January and was going to pay for the horse by Feb 28. In the prom note is states that upon receipt of the payment she would surrender the registration papers. I gave her the money and she did not have the papers handy. She went to look for them and could not find them. It has been 5 mos and still no papers. I do have a bill of sale. She keeps putting me off with all kinds of excuses. I would like to have her papers but it is not the end of the world. There is an Arabian show coming up I would like to take her in but I would need her papers. I know her registered name but not her reg#. Is there anyway I can go around the previous owner to get them? I don't even know what registry she is registered with. Am I just SOL? :-(


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If she's registered Half Arabian, she'll be registered with the Arabian Horse Association (AHA).

No, you can't go around the previous owner but you _can_ call the AHA, explain the situation, and ask that another set of papers be sent to your friend, assuming she's the owner of record on the paperwork. Once she receives them, all she has to do is sign them, indicating that the horse has been sold. When she gives the papers to you, you'll need to transfer the mare into your name before you can show her at Arabian breed shows.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Contact the registry or go on their website and get the paperwork to request a new set of papers. Fill it out as best you can and get the previous owner to fill out the rest during a face to face visit. Pay for the mailing and new copies yourself. When they come, visit the previous owner again to fill out the transfer section.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, Forgot to mention, one of her excuses is that she never had the mare registered to her name. She didn't care about it when she got her. She says she got the mare from a friend and has the papers. She has to contact the friend to have the papers signed over to her and then she can sign over to me. I am screwed. I paid for a registered horse. Lesson learned, don't hand over the $$ until I have the papers. Spilled milk I suppose. I love my girl and am so happy just to have her. She is my sole mate.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's going to be more of an issue if she never registered the mare in her name.

As long as you have a bill of sale, you're fine for everything except breed specific shows. Sorry you can't take her to any Arabian shows, but as long as you have the horse that's the main thing, right?


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, that's going to be more of an issue if she never registered the mare in her name.
> 
> As long as you have a bill of sale, you're fine for everything except breed specific shows. Sorry you can't take her to any Arabian shows, but as long as you have the horse that's the main thing, right?


 
Yes it is. We will stick to all breed shows instead. No biggie. Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since the seller didn't "bother" the previous owner can transfer the papers directly to you. As far as the AHA is concerned the middle person doesn't exist. I went thro this so "been there, done that". As long as the seller will reveal whom she bo't the horse from. If she's evasive, let out a big sigh, and say "I was hoping to avoid this but you give me no choice" If she asks what, tell her sweetly, 'taking this to court." and end the conversation there.


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

Thanks to an angel on Horse Forum, I found out that Tie is actually registered. I am tryiing to contact her current registered owner. I found her sire, Black Tie. She has the same eyes. Black Tie Arabians is 15 min up the road from me in Dixon, CA.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, good luck! Hope her previous owner is easy to find and you can get her transferred to your name without too much more hassle.

Black Tie is a lovely stallion. I've always wanted a black and white half Arabian.


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

I have a contact # for her previous owner, just waiting for a call back.

Here is a pic of Tie (No Tie Required) and one of her daddy, Black Tie. I always wondered where she got her big brown eyes.


----------

